# Digitrax Zephyr Express DCS-52



## mvdeschane (Mar 10, 2020)

This is the latest edition of the Digitrax Zephyr systems. It is quite a bit different than the other previous two systems, the Digitrax Zephyr DCS 50 and the Zephyr Xpress DCS 51. I have had all three of Digitrax Zephyrs Systems. How things are done on the first two systems where pretty much alike. However, I find that latest version is more complicated. It has an LCD Screen and I wonder if because of this, Digitrax felt it necessary to changes how things are done?

Anyone else out there used Zephyr systems and feel that there is some truth to what I am saying?


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

Knocking a little dust of'n this one 

I just got a DCS 52, What exactly makes it complicated. I've got one of my 3 locos up and running, an E5A Kato, my other two I'm having issues with getting one running / programmed and the other was running and now DITW. Working on it with some help here


----------

